# Loading Custom Icons?



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not for this. I have downloaded some icon packs zips, but not sure how to install them. Was hoping someone with a little more experience could explain the easiest way to load complete icon packs. I am running CM71.4 on my tbolt with adw ex. I am hoping I dont have to add them all individually with desktop visualizer or something:sad:.Thanks in advance.


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

What kind of icon pack? Can you explain a little more?


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

iceandfire said:


> What kind of icon pack? Can you explain a little more?


 Thanks for replying ice. They are PNG. Files inside most of the zips. It seems I can hold down and edit each icon manually. I am hoping there is a more efficient way though. Thanks


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you send me the zip or anything so i can checkout... Is it for adw or launcher or for replacing in apks.?

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using Tapatalk


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, just pm'd you.



iceandfire said:


> Can you send me the zip or anything so i can checkout... Is it for adw or launcher or for replacing in apks.?
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using Tapatalk


----------

